# Miter Saws



## Chipsahoy (Sep 2, 2020)

I currently have a 12 DeWalt but looking for a slider. Considering the DeWalt DWS779 but don't like the adjustment for beveling. Hitachi seems to be good but looking for someone who has long term use and can make suggestions. Thank You in Advance


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Chipsahoy said:


> I currently have a 12 DeWalt but looking for a slider. Considering the DeWalt DWS779 but don't like the adjustment for beveling. Hitachi seems to be good but looking for someone who has long term use and can make suggestions. Thank You in Advance


The only Hitachi I had was their first 8 1/2 sliding compound. It was a beast and my son still has it 25 years later. We also have one at work. The only problem, and reason I gave it to my son for knocking around, is the saw became out of camber and there was no adjustment to fix it. I use a dual bevel Makita 10". I have been using it for about 15 years and love it. Just my experience.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You need to, if possible find a Dewalt 708. The better of the saws. It's old but a goodie....


----------



## Pixxture (Nov 2, 2020)

I have the older Hitachi ( now Metabo) C12RSH. Bought it because it was a slider, my older dewalt wasn’t. 
The Hitachi has been an able steady performer. Accurate, easy to adjust.
Where my saw falls flat is with clamping, very poor, no extremly poor. I know they have beefed it up on their newer saws. Just can’t say how much they beefed it up. The Dewalt had excellent clamping. 
i just mention it because this is an easy to overlook feature when purchasing a saw. 
i sure didn’t even think about it.


----------

